
Germany’s Corona-Warn-App - brodo
https://github.com/corona-warn-app/cwa-documentation
======
DerWOK
Wow. Did not now this App will be open source (backend and front end!)!

I heard they wanted to really bring it to highest (possible) privacy level
_without_ a central "Master knows all" server. But open source is a real wow
for a German governement project.

So, maybe one could adapt the title of this HN post "Germany’s Corona-Warn-App
will be open sourced on GitHub"?

